# New project



## cajun_1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is the fridge stripped of all components.





Need to get a vent for it still. Will be going to "big town" today.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 21, 2007)

My daughter bought me an 800 watt hotplate for my birthday, so I will start with that.  Unit seems pretty airtight, so may have to do something about ventilation. Will get the top vent on first, give it a test run, see how it goes. The black edges need to be checked. A magnet holds to them, but need to remove 1 and verify it's metal and not plastic.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Went to town to get vent material. Was gonna use 4" but not a very big choice.  So 3"' will have to do. Probably won't be able to work on the project till next weekend.  Will take pics.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 22, 2007)

Tim..

Looks like that one is cleaning up nicely....getting a good start on the project...Good luck with it...

Later
Richard


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 22, 2007)

Tim - looks like you're setting up for a nice smoker project. We're gonna have to get all you appliance guys together for a family picture. Keep us posted on the progress. Don't forget to name her.

Keep Smokin


----------



## illini (Jan 22, 2007)

Tim
Would think the 3" vent will be large enough...800W heater could be on the busy side keeping the temps up...Are you going to add a small door for adding wood?...The small door could also be vented for inlet air...opening that big-ol-door could dump a lot of heat!...come to think of it Cheech's "wookie" doesnt use a large heating plate either..My much smaller Masterbuilt uses a 750W heater and I installed a 1" vent... the heater is on about 50percent of the time

Just listen to me carrying on so with my ideas!..Shut me up!!!

Good Luck and keep us up to date


----------



## cheech (Jan 23, 2007)

I remember when the Wookie was that clean! The hot plate that I was using was a dual hot plate one side was 700watts and the other was 1000. I just burned out the element on the 1000watt side. The 700 works but for Michigan winters just not hot enough.

There is also a vent in the front to help circulate the air


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Well I'm back in town again, been running around Dutch's part of the country. (Was even in Dutch's town for about 15 minutes.) Anyway, the hotplate, like I said was a gift from the daughter,so Im agonna use it for now. Hopefully I'll  get the top vent on today or tomorrow. Noticed on the way home yesterday, that orchard still has those felled trees. (apple or pear), but I need to get by there also. Plan on getting the top vent on then giving it a test drive. Don't see many holes in it, so I may have to do something about another vent somewhere.

Mag..Sorry bout last night. Power went out. Probably a milk truck hit a pole while turning. Happens around here.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are pics of the vent.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Trying to do a "test drive" but the wind is blowing so hard I couldn't see smoke even if it was on fire  :lol: . But my Taylor says it's 87*. Took the cap off and just layed the probe in the vent.  Think I'll put my oven thermo inside.


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh she is so cute.

Very nice job on the vent. Note that when the warm air of the smoker meets the colder air of the outside there will be drops of black moisture that drip down.

You may wish to place some sort of plate or catch on the inside to keep that off of the meat


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 27, 2007)

looking better all the time


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

By the way does she have a name yet?


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for the insight on the dripping issue. May have to devise something. As for a name, haven't even thought of that yet.
Did a test drive earlier but the wind was no help. Top vent said 93* and thermo inside, sitting on the bottom, said 80*. Chips were charred but not ashed.


----------



## msmith (Jan 27, 2007)

Looking good there cajun


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 28, 2007)

The wind is calm today, so once again a "test drive" just to see what this thing does. Presently my thermo says 112* at the top rack. This is with an 800 watt hotplate. I know I will have to do other things to it, like changing racks, but this will give me some idea. I couldn't believe all the insulation in this thing. Temp is now 114* inside and there is still ice build-up on the outside. Current outside temp is 35* Tried to take pic of smoke from the top vent, but didn't show.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well after a 3 hr "test drive", the temp reached 145*. Probably a good cold smoker if I turn the hot plate to low. In all I was pleased with the test. Now to change and add items. :)


----------



## cheech (Feb 4, 2007)

Any updates Cajun?


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Unfortunately no. Worked late all last week. See posthttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=3356 for the latest.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 6, 2007)

Tim -

You could call her GEnie ... Looking good!


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 9, 2007)

Looking good!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Update: well not really an update, haven't had time to work on it. Will be in town for awhile now (fire alarm install on old school) but the hours kinda suck. Anyway, burnt the collars once. Thought I saw a hint of galvanized on them. Been either windy or raining here so haven't had a chance to burn them a second time. seems clear today, may get that chance today..The project continues.........:D


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Finally had time to work on the new smoker. With the 1100 watt burner it held at 178*. By adding the 800* watt burner, it's up to 191*. Probably need more venting. Only have 1 (1 1/2) hole in it so the cords can pass thru. There has been consistant Thin Blue Smoke


----------

